# Are there any classical pieces that sound similar to Bloodborne/Dark Souls music?



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

Here's some of the music for reference:














I can see similarities with this and the intro to the St Matthew Passion, and obvious similarity to O Fortuna. But what other classical influence can you see?


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Perhaps this one is close?


----------

